# ne 555



## marcomir (Jul 9, 2006)

quisiera,por favor, si alguien me puede mostrar un circuito simple(no entiendo mucho) para que al enviar una señal estable o en forma de pulso de 12vcc,esta se mantenga por un minuto(regulable) y luego cese.Con 555 es posible,pero no logro entender que valores poner para este tiempo.Gracias


----------



## rolotech (Jul 11, 2006)

Para calcular el tiempo utiliza la siguiente fórmula:     T = 1.1 x R x C 


El circuito básico es este:

Para que el temporizador sea variable reemplaza R1 por un potenciómetro.


----------



## marcomir (Jul 13, 2006)

MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## marcomir (Jul 13, 2006)

A pesar de lo simple dela formula,estamos una hora con la calculadora y no tenemos claro los valores de c y r.El que armamos con un preset de 47K  en r1,c=.01, no anduvo .¿No podes darnos valores concretos para 1  o 2 minutos aprox.?GRACIAS


----------



## marcomir (Jul 13, 2006)

A C 1 LE PUSIMOS 2.2 uf.Gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 13, 2006)

marcomir dijo:
			
		

> A C 1 LE PUSIMOS 2.2 uf.Gracias



Y ya funcionó???

Si quiere, puede bajar el workbench, baje la versión 5, y ahi puede simularlo 

Saludos


----------



## marcomir (Jul 13, 2006)

no funciono,pensé que seria mas simple,por eso queria valores ciertos de alguien que lo halla armado.Voy a bajar ese simulador.Muchas gracias.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 13, 2006)

marcomir dijo:
			
		

> no funciono,pensé que seria mas simple,por eso queria valores ciertos de alguien que lo halla armado.Voy a bajar ese simulador.Muchas gracias.



Si no puede conseguirlo, también puede bajar el crocodrile, en versión edmo, este incluye un ejemplo de un monoastable ya hecho, si los tiempso no le agradan, peude cambiar los valores hasta obtener el tiempo deseado.

Saludos


----------



## marcomir (Jul 14, 2006)

Baje el crocodile demo en español donde explica sus funciones y caracteristicas del  555(que ya sabia ) pero no encuentre valores para ningun tiempo.Si conoce una pagina  para bajar o valores concretos para c y r y puede pasarmelos, le voy a agradecer mucho.Lamentablemente  en la escuela lo estudiamos muy por encima y es es un integrado muy util para muchas cosas.Gracias por su paciencia y su tiempo.Saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 14, 2006)

Ahh, yo creí que quería un diagrama, por eso le diej del crocodrile, ahi viene un ejemploya hecho, si lo encontró??

Si  lo que quería son fórmulas esta página le ayudará https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm

Si loq ue quiere es una tabla con valores ay hecha, no l atengo pero en excel puede hacerse una usted mismo.

Si en lo que tiene problemas es con elejir los valores del capacitor o resistencia, deje fijo el capacitor y calcule solo las resistencias, pruebe con capacitores de valor de 1, por ejemplo

.1micro, .01micro, 1uF Entonces elija uno, yo casi siempre uso de .1uF y solo calculo las resistencias, pero yo ocupo tiempos pequeños.

Que tiempo es el que quiere obtener?

Saludos


----------



## rolotech (Jul 15, 2006)

Saludos, me parece que los valores son muy bajos, yo suelo utilizar valores mayores sobre todo para el condensador C1 y me funciona, en realidad no es un tiempo exacto pero para el uso que le doy no necesito precisión.

Prueba con un condensador de 100uf mas o menos y con un preset de 47k no estoy seguro pero creo que por lo menos se acercará al tiempo que necesitas.

Si no es así seguimos intentando  voy a probar los valores, suerte.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 15, 2006)

rolotech dijo:
			
		

> Saludos, me parece que los valores son muy bajos, yo suelo utilizar valores mayores sobre todo para el condensador C1 y me funciona, en realidad no es un tiempo exacto pero para el uso que le doy no necesito precisión.
> 
> Prueba con un condensador de 100uf mas o menos y con un preset de 47k no estoy seguro pero creo que por lo menos se acercará al tiempo que necesitas.
> 
> Si no es así seguimos intentando  voy a probar los valores, suerte.




Hola, estoy de acuerdo que son valores bajos si consideramos que debe durar 1 min.  De hacerlo así habría que poner resistores de un valor muy alto. 

Esos son los valores de capacitancia que uso yo para tiempos pequeños como lo dije en mi mensaje, no había leído el tiempo que el usuario debseaba obetener, pero ya leí el mensaje y  me  he percatado que debe ser 1 min.

Este es el ejemplo que le decía del crocodrile, con los valores ya modificados, en la simulación se pasa por 2 segundos dura 62 segundos. En la vida real, no se cuánto se vaya a pasar o tal vez le falte, si no me equivoco el error del 555 es +-5%.

Pero sencillamente se remplaza la resistencia de 120K por un potenciómetro y asunto resuelto 

Le adjunto el diagrama.

<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</center>


Saludos


----------



## marcomir (Jul 15, 2006)

Quiero tener 1 minuto  con 30 segundos aprox.Gracias.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 15, 2006)

marcomir dijo:
			
		

> Quiero tener 1 minuto  con 30 segundos aprox.Gracias.



Entonces sustituya la resistencia de 120k por una de 180 y así obtiene 95 segundos, con un potenciómetro puede obtener los 90 segundos exactos

Saludos


----------



## rolotech (Jul 16, 2006)

Correcto, me parece que con esos valores tendría que funcionar de lo más bien, esperamos que nos cuentes como te fue con el circuito.

Suerte.


----------



## marcomir (Jul 18, 2006)

Con el preset de 47k obtengo un rango amplio de valores hasta vs.minutos creo,asi esta perfecto.No tuve tiempo de probarlo bien.Pero  ya obtuve 1:30min.que es lo que queria.es para ajustar el tiempo que quiero que dure la llamada de una alarma desde un celular viejo fijo en una casa que me llama al celular mio para avisarme del disparo.Pero si la alarma no para porque hay un sensor abierto(puerta  o ventana rota abierta) SI quiero que pare la llamada sino me deja sin credito .Mientras llamo a un vecino  para preguntar o ala policia.Con el 555 puedo lograr que llame y corte ,si  no hay nuevo llamado, si se disparo sin motivo(aveces,muy raro,ocurre) o si hay algo roto y vuelve allamar(lo se por el id.delcelular, no atiendo).En V.Gesell hay muchos robos ultimam.y con esto estoy mas tranquilo. A todo le agrego su corresp. reele.No se si me pude explicar bien,el sistema ya lo tengo funcionando hace mucho, me faltaba ajustar este tiempo por las dudas.Tambien voy a pensar un (con el 555)antirobo para el auto superdisimulado,para sumar ala alarma del auto que ya evito tambien alli que me lo robaran.Gracias a Uds.por su paciencia.Puede ser simple pero me faltaban conocimientos.Saludos


----------



## rolotech (Jul 23, 2006)

Nos alegramos de que te haya funcionado, estamos para ayudarte.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 31, 2006)

marcomir dijo:
			
		

> Con el preset de 47k obtengo un rango amplio de valores hasta vs.minutos creo,asi esta perfecto.No tuve tiempo de probarlo bien.Pero  ya obtuve 1:30min.que es lo que queria.es para ajustar el tiempo que quiero que dure la llamada de una alarma desde un celular viejo fijo en una casa que me llama al celular mio para avisarme del disparo.Pero si la alarma no para porque hay un sensor abierto(puerta  o ventana rota abierta) SI quiero que pare la llamada sino me deja sin credito .Mientras llamo a un vecino  para preguntar o ala policia.Con el 555 puedo lograr que llame y corte ,si  no hay nuevo llamado, si se disparo sin motivo(aveces,muy raro,ocurre) o si hay algo roto y vuelve allamar(lo se por el id.delcelular, no atiendo).En V.Gesell hay muchos robos ultimam.y con esto estoy mas tranquilo. A todo le agrego su corresp. reele.No se si me pude explicar bien,el sistema ya lo tengo funcionando hace mucho, me faltaba ajustar este tiempo por las dudas.Tambien voy a pensar un (con el 555)antirobo para el auto superdisimulado,para sumar ala alarma del auto que ya evito tambien alli que me lo robaran.Gracias a Uds.por su paciencia.Puede ser simple pero me faltaban conocimientos.Saludos




Hola Marco, yo tengo pensado hacer exactamente lo mismo tanto en casa como en la camioneta.

Solo que en el de la casa yo pienso utilizar un teléfono normal, uno de esos baratos que cuestan unos 100 pesos y son pequeñísimos, traen una conexión para diadema con audífono y micrófono.

Tiene teclado digital, asíq ue con un micro pienso hacer la marcación hacia mi celular y temporizarlo para que haga unos 3 tiembres para que mi celular registre la llamada y luego cuelgue el teléfono.

Así alcanzo a ir a la casa o hablar a la policiía para que den una revisión.

Pero en cuanto a la camioneta se me hace un poco complicado, por que al celular hay que comprarle una tarjeta, el celular quedará escondido y no podré sacarlo ni yo mismo, pero será complicado estarle cambiando de tarjeta pues acá en méxico si no se usa la tarjerta en cierto tiempo esta caduca y hay que ponerle una nueva.

Además a la camioneta ya una idea más ambiciosa es agregarle un GPS, si me roban la camioneta, yo llamo al celular que trae, y esta  me contesta la llamada regresándome los datos de la ubicación del GPS, algunos traen una salida serial que se puede aprovechar para obtener datos.

Que le parece si me manda su email por mp, para compartir ideas y avances?

Saludos


----------



## alarmero (Ago 27, 2006)

Hola Marco, yo tengo pensado hacer exactamente lo mismo tanto en casa como en la camioneta.

Solo que en el de la casa yo pienso utilizar un teléfono normal, uno de esos baratos que cuestan unos 100 pesos y son pequeñísimos, traen una conexión para diadema con audífono y micrófono.

Tiene teclado digital, asíq ue con un micro pienso hacer la marcación hacia mi celular y temporizarlo para que haga unos 3 tiembres para que mi celular registre la llamada y luego cuelgue el teléfono.

Así alcanzo a ir a la casa o hablar a la policiía para que den una revisión.

Pero en cuanto a la camioneta se me hace un poco complicado, por que al celular hay que comprarle una tarjeta, el celular quedará escondido y no podré sacarlo ni yo mismo, pero será complicado estarle cambiando de tarjeta pues acá en méxico si no se usa la tarjerta en cierto tiempo esta caduca y hay que ponerle una nueva.

Además a la camioneta ya una idea más ambiciosa es agregarle un GPS, si me roban la camioneta, yo llamo al celular que trae, y esta  me contesta la llamada regresándome los datos de la ubicación del GPS, algunos traen una salida serial que se puede aprovechar para obtener datos.

Que le parece si me manda su email por mp, para compartir ideas y avances?

Saludos [/quote]

Hola!
Te comento que acá en Argentina, podemos hacer recargas virtuales a los teléfonos celulares con la cual no hay que marcar en el aparato el código de la tarjeta. Simplemente se compra en un negocio que ofrece ese servicio (locutorio, polirubro, agentes de cobranzas, etc.) un valor determinado en pesos y se le da el número de celular al cual queremos cargar el valor. El comercio ingresa el dato en una computadora en línea con la empresa de celulares y ya te asignan el monto adquirido. Para mi fue una solución ya que antes debía desarmar el back up celular del equipo de alarma para poder cargarle una tarjeta. También me resultó util par poder cargar el celular de mi hijo (13 años) cuando se quedó sin crédito y justo tuvo que ir a casa de un compañero de colegio y de esa manera no quedó incomunicado ya que justo se había terminado el crédito mensual del que dispone. Sé que esta solución es para Argentina pero deberías averiguar si en Mexico existe la recarga virtual o está pronta a implementarse ya que acá tiene poco tiempo.
Saludos desde Mar del Plata, Argentina.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 28, 2006)

Segun que valo-res extemos el 555 no funciona corectamente
resistencias mayores 1000ohm
condensadores menores 470uf 

t=1.1 *c*r


 Como siempre fijamos los condensadores (hay menos valores donde elegir)

1minuto
R= t/ (1.1*C)= 60/ (1.1*100e-6)=545454 ohm o 560k

1 segundo
R= t/ (1.1*C)= 1/ (1.1*100e-6)=9090 ohm o 10k

puedes poner un potenciometro de 470k y una resistencia fija en serie de 220k

Recuerda que para que funcione debes poner a masa la patilla 2, puede que sea necesario poner una resistencia de 1k entre la patilla 2 y positivo para garantizar que la patilla 2 este a nivel alto.
El pulsador debe estar entre la patilla 2 y masa.


Esto es como el que se utiliza para las escaleras. No es un intermitente.

El circuito solo puede encerder un led y poca cosa mas, para mas potencia deberas poner un transistor o un rele ya diras algo.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 28, 2006)

alarmero dijo:
			
		

> Hola!
> Te comento que acá en Argentina, podemos hacer recargas virtuales a los teléfonos celulares con la cual no hay que marcar en el aparato el código de la tarjeta. Simplemente se compra en un negocio que ofrece ese servicio (locutorio, polirubro, agentes de cobranzas, etc.) un valor determinado en pesos y se le da el número de celular al cual queremos cargar el valor. El comercio ingresa el dato en una computadora en línea con la empresa de celulares y ya te asignan el monto adquirido. Para mi fue una solución ya que antes debía desarmar el back up celular del equipo de alarma para poder cargarle una tarjeta. También me resultó util par poder cargar el celular de mi hijo (13 años) cuando se quedó sin crédito y justo tuvo que ir a casa de un compañero de colegio y de esa manera no quedó incomunicado ya que justo se había terminado el crédito mensual del que dispone. Sé que esta solución es para Argentina pero deberías averiguar si en Mexico existe la recarga virtual o está pronta a implementarse ya que acá tiene poco tiempo.
> Saludos desde Mar del Plata, Argentina.




Vaya eso resulta excelente, gracias por el dato, voy a ver si acá alguna empresa ofrece ese servicio 

Saludosy Gracias


----------



## elemental (Ago 29, 2006)

hooolaa pero una cosa al 555 no le puedes meter una tensión contínua como disparo porque esto provoca que se active y no se desactive nunca. El disparo es con el flanco de bajada. o sea, desde qe quitas la señal de disparo el integrado empieza a contar el tiempo. si no la quitas no hace nada... Ponle un pulsador por ejemplo. Y prueba primero con una resitencia y condesnsador que te den mucho tiempo .. por ejmplo 10s asi sales de dudas .. por ejemplo C de 10uF (10*10^-6 F) y R de mas o menos 1M (1*10^6 Ohm)... si aun no funciona sospecha que del integrado


----------



## DONEULER (May 17, 2008)

Siendo las formulas t1=0.693(R1+R2)C1 y t2=0.693R2C1. Eso significa que el tiempo en     "alto t1" del 555 es siempre mas largo que el tiempo en "bajo t2".

Mi duda es porque tengo que realizar un montaje que dure 10s en alto y 40 s en bajo. ¿que debo hacer para poder realizar este proposito?

Espero respuestas..... Gracias


----------

